# Stories about Choi Yong Sul?



## Doomx2001 (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know of any stories about the father of Hapkido Choi Yong Sul that most people haven't heard of? There is still so much that we don't know about him, and I fear with the eventual death of so many of students as time passes, we may lose an important part of Hapkido history with them.


----------



## zDom (Jun 1, 2012)

A story I've heard from GM Jeff Forby of Murphysboro, Ill.

Forby said he was at gathering with fellow students of the late Kwang Sik Myung.

One student kept asking "What was your teacher (Choi Yung Sul) like? What was he like?"

Forby said Myung really looked like he didn't want to talk about it and wasn't answering.

But the student kept on asking, "What was he like? What was your teacher like?"

Finally, Myung got up, and took the students arm and fell into an armbar position, landing on the student's chest,
cranking the elbow lock so hard it was making everyone else wince in pain just to watch.


"He was like THIS," Myung said, cranking the lock even further, rapping the students head with the backs of his fingers. "You likey? You likey?"


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all,

What kind of stories are you looking for? There are plenty of accounts of Choi Dojunim being rough and somewhat gruff to deal with, most often told by people that seemed to have little exposure to him.  Those I have spoken to that knew Choi Dojunim well said he clearly had many layers, but tended to treat people as he felt they were there to treat him.  I was told that if he felt someone was just after rank, without much real understanding, he was very rough.  Others report that he was a deeply thoughtful man, and one that was fond of competition.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 1, 2012)

Mr. Sogor, do you know if GM Lim, Hyun Soo or any other long standing student of Choi Dojunim's has written a biography of their instructor (or has plans to do so)? While I don't study Hapkido from the very little I know Choi, Yong Sul seems like a fascinating figure.

Also, regarding your comment that Choi Dojunim "was fond of competition," may I ask what kind of competition? Competition in various Hapkido styles seems to be quite a recent development so I am assuming that wasn't the area you mean. In baduk, perhaps (I believe he played)? Or something else?

Pax,

Chris


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 1, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Mr. Sogor, do you know if GM Lim, Hyun Soo or any other long standing student of Choi Dojunim's has written a biography of their instructor (or has plans to do so)? While I don't study Hapkido from the very little I know Choi, Yong Sul seems like a fascinating figure.
> 
> Also, regarding your comment that Choi Dojunim "was fond of competition," may I ask what kind of competition? Competition in various Hapkido styles seems to be quite a recent development so I am assuming that wasn't the area you mean. In baduk, perhaps (I believe he played)? Or something else?
> 
> ...



Hello Chris,

Yes, I specifically meant Baduk, not competition  Hapkido.  I am currently gathering information from as many long  standing students as I can find for such a work, more for my own  edification, but if it turns out to be new worthy, maybe it will get  published.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 1, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> What kind of stories are you looking for? There are plenty of accounts of Choi Dojunim being rough and somewhat gruff to deal with, most often told by people that seemed to have little exposure to him.  Those I have spoken to that knew Choi Dojunim well said he clearly had many layers, but tended to treat people as he felt they were there to treat him.  I was told that if he felt someone was just after rank, without much real understanding, he was very rough.  Others report that he was a deeply thoughtful man, and one that was fond of competition.


 
I'm looking for all the stories I can get as much detail as I can get. Like I said, I'm concerned that GM Choi may be forgotten in many Hapkido generations to come as he could become nothing more than a picture on the wall of a Dojang because very few people, if any, are talking about his life, training with him....etc. I don't want that to happen. With all the glory hounds sucking the life and crediability out of martial arts, here is a man who has influenced so many, but very rarely gets credit for his contribution to martial arts, Korea, and history. So please, any stories you could tell, I would be personally greatful to hear them. 

 - Brian Smallwood


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 1, 2012)

Doomx2001 said:


> I'm looking for all the stories I can get as much detail as I can get. Like I said, I'm concerned that GM Choi may be forgotten in many Hapkido generations to come as he could become nothing more than a picture on the wall of a Dojang because very few people, if any, are talking about his life, training with him....etc. I don't want that to happen. With all the glory hounds sucking the life and crediability out of martial arts, here is a man who has influenced so many, but very rarely gets credit for his contribution to martial arts, Korea, and history. So please, any stories you could tell, I would be personally greatful to hear them.
> 
> - Brian Smallwood



I think your passion is admirable. There are a very large number of people that trained with him that are still very much alive and active in Daegu, and many that trained with him around Korea, even a good handful here in America and Canada.  I think the type of stories you are looking for have not been published much because to many of these men, this material is somewhat private and part of their training history.  But rest assured that slowly much of this material is becoming available.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jun 2, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> Yes, I specifically meant Baduk, not competition Hapkido. I am currently gathering information from as many long standing students as I can find for such a work, more for my own edification, but if it turns out to be new worthy, maybe it will get published.



Very interesting. Good luck on your project and please let me know if you ever plan on making the stories you collect public. I'd love to read them. Choi Dojunim's Hapkido has long been an interest of mine (even if only an armchair one).

Pax,

Chris


----------



## iron_ox (Jun 2, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> Very interesting. Good luck on your project and please let me know if you ever plan on making the stories you collect public. I'd love to read them. Choi Dojunim's Hapkido has long been an interest of mine (even if only an armchair one).
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



My ultimate goal is to write a well documented biography.  It may mean getting some people to swallow some pride, but I think it is a do-able thing.It might take me one step closer to having Hapkido unified as it should be under its Founder, Choi Dojunim.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 4, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> My ultimate goal is to write a well documented biography.  It may mean getting some people to swallow some pride, but I think it is a do-able thing.It might take me one step closer to having Hapkido unified as it should be under its Founder, Choi Dojunim.




I wish you well on accomplishing your goal. I hope you do well. 
Also, thank you Mr. Welton for sharing your story about Kwang Sik Myung and Choi Yong Sul. I enjoyed reading it. 
Please, if anyone has anymore stories, I would love to hear them as well as keep this thread a' going.


----------

